# Do any guys here have girls approach them all the time?



## alex999 (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm feeling kind of insecure about myself. Lately it seems like girls (or anyone for that matter) never look at me when walking by or sitting in class. There are a ton of attractive girls in college, but when I look at them walking by I notice they don't even look back at me or avoid eye contact. It seems like a lot of other guys just have girls approach them all the time. I can't remember the last time a girl flirted with me. Probably never to be honest.

I don't think I'm very unattractive. I'm not tall (5'9") but that's taller than most girls anyways. I'm not overweight or anything either (weigh 160-170 lbs). All my siblings are very attractive people (people think my sister is a model, my older brother is tall, dark, very good looking), so I share the same genes. Overall I can safely say I'm far from ugly or anything.

I just feel invisible out there, particularly around women. Like I'm a ghost walking around and nobody can see me. I can't figure it out. It would absolutely make my day (or even week) if a girl just came up to me and talked to me.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

I had the same problem, and it was rooted in self confidence. Once I started liking myself and feeling better about who I was, my body language changed to make me more approachable. When you feel bad about who you are, you show it.

I wouldn't say girls approach me all the time, but they do approach me. Let me ask you this: do you approach them? Its a two way street. SA or not, you can smile and say "Hi."


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

Women run away from me. They spit on the ground behind my back. They snarl when I say "good morning", "good afternoon" and "good evening". And they hint at wanting me dead. I've learned to accept that I'm a monster and I'm only here to be a star in their freak show.

Yes there are some men here who've won the genetic lottery and have unlimited chances with women. But they're model of "success" cannot be copied unless you plan to do extensive plastic surgery that's expensive, dangerous and likely experimental. Where plastic surgery gets several order of magnitudes cheaper, easier and less invasive I'll completely change my appearance.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

drealm said:


> Women run away from me. They spit on the ground behind my back. They snarl when I say "good morning", "good afternoon" and "good evening". And they hint at wanting me dead. I've learned to accept that I'm a monster and I'm only here to be a star in their freak show.


Love your optimism


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

drealm said:


> Women run away from me. They spit on the ground behind my back. They snarl when I say "good morning", "good afternoon" and "good evening". And they hint at wanting me dead. I've learned to accept that I'm a monster and I'm only here to be a star in their freak show.
> 
> Yes there are some men here who've won the genetic lottery and have unlimited chances with women. But they're model of "success" cannot be copied unless you plan to do extensive plastic surgery that's expensive, dangerous and likely experimental. Where plastic surgery gets several order of magnitudes cheaper, easier and less invasive I'll completely change my appearance.


Forgive me for saying so, but your posts seem like you're pretty jaded with women. Why the self-loathing?

I heart a great quote once, from the website for "Sh*t my Dad Say" that I think might apply to you: "Women will find plenty of reasons not to [expletive deleted] you. Don't do it for them."


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

alex999 said:


> I'm feeling kind of insecure about myself. Lately it seems like girls (or anyone for that matter) never look at me when walking by or sitting in class. There are a ton of attractive girls in college, but when I look at them walking by I notice they don't even look back at me or avoid eye contact. It seems like a lot of other guys just have girls approach them all the time. I can't remember the last time a girl flirted with me. Probably never to be honest.
> 
> I don't think I'm very unattractive. I'm not tall (5'9") but that's taller than most girls anyways. I'm not overweight or anything either (weigh 160-170 lbs). All my siblings are very attractive people (people think my sister is a model, my older brother is tall, dark, very good looking), so I share the same genes. Overall I can safely say I'm far from ugly or anything.
> I just feel invisible out there, particularly around women. Like I'm a ghost walking around and nobody can see me. I can't figure it out. It would absolutely make my day (or even week) if a girl just came up to me and talked to me.


I don't ever get approached anymore. When I was in high school is happened quite a few times. I do say it is because how you look but also how you hold yourself. Love yourself; have some pride; be polite to people and that is really all you need.

I'm in college now, a little older than most the students, but I hardly ever (never) get approached or flirted with; the same goes when I go to bars. I also get rejected a lot-a LOT. Still, I think it is more a perspective and also the place in which we frequent. For example, dating sites have a high rejection rate for me (seems a tad one-sided if you ask me); bars have a negative stigma for men and women; college is bad for commuters because your a stranger unless you somehow manage to interrupt the class whilst the professor is talking, or outside the classroom; but for me, I just don't care sometimes because it has been a long day, I'm not interested at the moment, I'm aggravated at school, etc.

I've decided to put more of my focus and energy outside of these instances listed above. That isn't to say I'm not going to try them anymore, but rather I'm not going to put so much emphasis on them as in the past. From what I've got so far from Meetup.com and through regular friends, coworkers, etc, is the vibe that doesn't hold a negative stigma and one that is more open and willing to be accepted, which may be key, or may not-I'm still learning. So instead of being that stranger at a bar who is hitting on a girl who has been hit on all night already, your rather a friend or acquaintance who isn't intruding and gives good conversation. I sometimes find it ridiculous how some women are so put off by a simple hello, but I've also somewhat ignored the environment in which I've struck up a conversation.

This is just something I've changed my perspective on and something I'm just transitioned to, so I can't really say I'm right or wrong, but it sure beats getting rejected so much for preconceived notions about your character, which often is the case with bars and sometimes dating sites where they may possibly see you as every other "creeper" (I hate that term). So yeah, make some friends (guys and girls) and have fun with them, go places, and you (including me) will probably notice a drastic change in how women respond to you because they are more open to get to know you this way.

I don't think women are bad people and I don't think dating or getting to know them should be difficult. Idk, just some of my thoughts...


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I've noticed that a lot of people avoid eye contact in my college. I guess they don't want to be bothered while going to class. I also noticed that girls approach guys, but they usually already know them.


----------



## RobertWiggins (Mar 27, 2010)

It could be the way you carry yourself. 

If you're always looking at the ground it's hard to maintain eye contact with a girl. 

Make sure you smile and say hi and I'm sure you'll be okay.


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

As a guy, you will not get approached once you get out of college so I'd stop worrying about it now and start being proactive. Guys have to be the ones to approach women, bottom line. Complaining about this doesn't make it any less true so the best thing you can do is just get accustomed to approaching women.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

AlwaysOnTheOutside said:


> As a guy, you will not get approached once you get out of college so I'd stop worrying about it now and start being proactive. Guys have to be the ones to approach women, bottom line.


Eh, that isn't always true but I'd try to get accustomed to approaching women anyways, especially since it is more widely accepted. Do it for your own sake.

If your cute or "hawt" your probably going to get hit on-man or woman.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I don't get any attention from women but that's because I never leave the house. If I got out more socially, I'd imagine I would occasionally get some attention as I'm not that hideous IMO.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I used to actually get that A LOT more often, but I just didn't know what to do with it. Now I never get it and I've always wondered why. I figure my looks aren't that much different (though these days I'm in desparate need of a haircut). I think sda0 might be on to something with the whole confidence thing.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

When I was younger, slimmer and had a full head of hair i would often get girls approaching me. However when i was younger i was very, very shy and these girls who would approach me would get frustrated with my shyness and ditch me. Now I'm older I'm not as shy as I was and have become much better at speaking to ppl but my looks have faded and girls rarely approach me these days.


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

nemesis1 said:


> When I was younger, slimmer and had a full head of hair i would often get girls approaching me. However when i was younger i was very, very shy and these girls who would approach me would get frustrated with my shyness and ditch me. Now I'm older I'm not as shy as I was and have become much better at speaking to ppl but my looks have faded and girls rarely approach me these days.


How has your looks faded, how much change can happen in a few years?


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

Sometimes you can get lost in your own thoughts to the point when you don't notice attention from women. I have friends who always seem to think women are checking me out, but I don't see it.

It becomes much more rare the older you get for a women to flat out randomly approach you and strike up a conversation -- in fact so rare it's almost theoretical.


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

Johnny_Genome said:


> It becomes much more rare the older you get for a women to flat out randomly approach you and strike up a conversation -- in fact so rare it's almost theoretical.


Why is that?


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

sabueed said:


> Why is that?


Total women:

- Married women.
- Mothers.
- Voluntary single women.
- Financially independent women whom don't need providers.
- Those with higher expectations of men.
- Those with jaded views of men.
- Born again lesbians.
- ect.

=

We're screwed.


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

sabueed said:


> Why is that?


I think it's partially cultural and partially just the availability goes down as people get married etc. I think women still show interest, but it is normally up to you as a guy to actually interpret that interest and approach.

I was out with a friend not too long ago, who is a model/actor type (guy), we were having a drink at a bar and a woman just came right up to him and introduced herself and started talking. I was almost in shock, as I rarely see this happen (I don't hang around bars or clubs very often though).

Keep in mind, I'm talking strictly out in public. I've had women come up to me at some smallish party and start talking to me, 'I don't think we've met...", but I don't interpret this as interest, more just being polite and getting to know someone.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

sabueed said:


> How has your looks faded, how much change can happen in a few years?


im talking about 10 years ago when i was slim, had a full head of hair and boyish good looks. now im overweight, bald and pale as hell from staying indoors all the time.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Not all the time by any means. 

I do have girls, women show interest in me, sometimes come up to me and talk or say something if I go past. But I never learnt how to handle it and I'm kind of a social retard so I normally just answer politely, and start walking away like I'm going to find a friend or the loo or a smoke. Not alot of conversation back. I just don't know what to say, or have anything to say. I find conversation hard in general. Sometimes I will just pretend I don't notice if it's a loud bar which normally pisses people off and I've had people come up to me and say hey are you ignoring me? jokingly but it still lands me in it.

The other day a lass in a club came upto me and my friend who was dancing. I wasn't of course, I was leaned up in my usual style against something. She parked right in front of me, whilst talking to my friend, staring at me and smiling all the time showing obvious interest in me, wanting me to interact with her. I never looked at her of course, I was using my peripheral as I often do. I just panicked and said right I'm off mate (leaving) loudly and confidently with a grin, casual like I was fine but just had enough for the night. Still ignoring her of course. I've done pretty much the same thing several times now. I think my mates know I'm uncomfortable around women. 

It burns me inside. I would love confidence, and I'm kind of chronicly lonely. I'd love to talk be able to talk to women comfortably, I just don't have the courage. Courage is an interesting thing really, it's not always who you will fight or what danger you would put yourself in and often there is no real threat at least in my case.


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

I can't say i have to beat them off with a stick lol! I do find that if i smile i get a smile back but they are just being nice i think.

I can relate to 'low' ^ about finding convo hard...Even with other guys.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

low said:


> Not all the time by any means.
> 
> I do have girls, women show interest in me, sometimes come up to me and talk or say something if I go past. But I never learnt how to handle it and I'm kind of a social retard so I normally just answer politely, and start walking away like I'm going to find a friend or the loo or a smoke. Not alot of conversation back. I just don't know what to say, or have anything to say. I find conversation hard in general. Sometimes I will just pretend I don't notice if it's a loud bar which normally pisses people off and I've had people come up to me and say hey are you ignoring me? jokingly but it still lands me in it.
> 
> ...


You sound very much like me, i do all those exact same things around women. I cant bear to think about all the golden opportunities ive wasted.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Not all the time last time I got asked out was eight years ago by an incredibly good looking girl.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

low said:


> The other day a lass in a club came upto me and my friend who was dancing. I wasn't of course, I was leaned up in my usual style against something. She parked right in front of me, whilst talking to my friend, staring at me and smiling all the time showing obvious interest in me, wanting me to interact with her. I never looked at her of course, I was using my peripheral as I often do. I just panicked and said right I'm off mate (leaving) loudly and confidently with a grin, casual like I was fine but just had enough for the night. Still ignoring her of course. I've done pretty much the same thing several times now. I think my mates know I'm uncomfortable around women.


I've found myself in similar situations many times. Almost every girl that's approached me I've blown off by acting uninterested. It makes me feel like a real ***hole sometimes, but I'd rather deal with that than being rejected and embarrassed when she realizes I have pretty much no experience interacting with the opposite sex. It's like a lose-lose situation.


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

alex999 said:


> I'm feeling kind of insecure about myself. Lately it seems like girls (or anyone for that matter) never look at me when walking by or sitting in class. There are a ton of attractive girls in college, but when I look at them walking by I notice they don't even look back at me or avoid eye contact. It seems like a lot of other guys just have girls approach them all the time. I can't remember the last time a girl flirted with me. Probably never to be honest.
> 
> I don't think I'm very unattractive. I'm not tall (5'9") but that's taller than most girls anyways. I'm not overweight or anything either (weigh 160-170 lbs). All my siblings are very attractive people (people think my sister is a model, my older brother is tall, dark, very good looking), so I share the same genes. Overall I can safely say I'm far from ugly or anything.
> 
> I just feel invisible out there, particularly around women. Like I'm a ghost walking around and nobody can see me. I can't figure it out. It would absolutely make my day (or even week) if a girl just came up to me and talked to me.


I'm not unattractive either, but I never have guys looking at me when I'm in class or walking around, let alone striking up random conversations with me. The fact is, people are generally self-centered, but not necessarily in a bad way; people just tend to be wrapped up in their own thoughts and not paying much attention to the people around them. The hardest thing to accept, being socially anxious, is that we ourselves need to reach out to others, not just wait for someone to reach out to us.

Of course, I understand how hard it is. I'm always waiting for people to make the first move, and to continue to be the main support of any kind of relationship. It's hard to meet people when you're socially anxious, but it generally isn't because we're inherently outcasts, its because we're scared to initiate anything, or to continue initiating when we fail to connect a few times. Yeah, there are a few people out there who for no apparent reason magically attract people like black holes, but they're the minority.


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

a few times but as soon as i open my mouth they can tell im nervous

once this girl sat next to me on train and was talking to me as soon as i strated talking i could tell she was getting turned off each minute that went by.


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

joinmartin said:


> _"Women run away from me. They spit on the ground behind my back. They snarl when I say "good morning", "good afternoon" and "good evening". And they hint at wanting me dead. I've learned to accept that I'm a monster and I'm only here to be a star in their freak show.
> 
> Yes there are some men here who've won the genetic lottery and have unlimited chances with women. But they're model of "success" cannot be copied unless you plan to do extensive plastic surgery that's expensive, dangerous and likely experimental. Where plastic surgery gets several order of magnitudes cheaper, easier and less invasive I'll completely change my appearance."_
> 
> *There is no universally accepted, standard definition of what "good looking" is. So, pretty much, this is a belief system based on assumptions. Assumptions the person has about themselves. Assumptions about how the world reacts to and views them. Assumptions about what women want. Assumptions about what is and what is not attractive to women. Assumptions about the things the person "lacks". Assumptions about the person's appearance.*


Nay!

Golden ratio says otherwise!

Would you really wanna date a burn victim who had flesh hanging off their skull? Eye is in the beauty of the beholder loses to reality. There's archetypes for males and females, deviation away from those molds are sick mutation.

It's funny how even infants are attracted to big breasted nurses and shy away from ugly faces.


----------



## Vine_of_Sodom (Jan 18, 2009)

i usually get looks from girls. but i cant tell if theyre attracted to me or if they think im weird lol. one time this kid brought his girlfriend from some other state to school to help him? and when he wasnt looking she gave me all flirty looks and managed to slip a smile and a hello

needless to say i felt pretty good that day


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Alot actually, usually when they see me with binoculars in my car peering at them they'll come over, but than I just drive off.... I never know what to say to them:b


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

No, its never happened. In real life I've never seen a woman check me out, approach, or express any interest in me whatsoever. In the past I've had them actually laugh at me or recoil in disgust at the mere sight of me (either of which is a hell of a confidence booster in case anyone is wondering) but I've never been approached by anyone in public. I don't really care...it doesn't matter anymore anyway.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

alex999 said:


> I'm feeling kind of insecure about myself. Lately it seems like girls (or anyone for that matter) never look at me when walking by or sitting in class. There are a ton of attractive girls in college, but when I look at them walking by I notice they don't even look back at me or avoid eye contact. It seems like a lot of other guys just have girls approach them all the time. I can't remember the last time a girl flirted with me. Probably never to be honest.
> 
> I don't think I'm very unattractive. I'm not tall (5'9") but that's taller than most girls anyways. I'm not overweight or anything either (weigh 160-170 lbs). All my siblings are very attractive people (people think my sister is a model, my older brother is tall, dark, very good looking), so I share the same genes. Overall I can safely say I'm far from ugly or anything.
> 
> I just feel invisible out there, particularly around women. Like I'm a ghost walking around and nobody can see me. I can't figure it out. It would absolutely make my day (or even week) if a girl just came up to me and talked to me.


don't take it so personally. if i see a really good looking guy i try "not" to stare and i am too intimidated to approach. i'm a girl and i rarely get approached, i can't blame how i look. there are tons of gross guys with gf's and great ones that are single.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Happens constantly... I've had to hire an additional bodyguard to help keep them away.


----------



## herb the dolphin (Mar 26, 2010)

No.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

No.

Only once have I had girls approach me. There were 5 of them, so it was pretty intimidating, but they were younger than me. I think I was 16/17 at the time, and I guessed that they were 14/15. I still don't understand why they thought I went to the posh school close by, when I wasn't wearing a uniform. :/


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

Just Lurking said:


> Happens constantly... I've had to hire an additional bodyguard to help keep them away.


I'll take them off your hands, just give them my number.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I've never had any women actually approach me and try to talk and would be shocked speechless if they did. However, I don't go places where such interactions would happen. I've had a few women flash me smiles, including one who did it twice. I kicked myself for not reciprocating but she was wearing what appeared to be an engagement ring anyway (?). Most likely, though, they were just naturally effervescent women and had no attraction (and I can't blame them for the latter). 

Whatever the case, it is a confidence boost to get a smile or any sort of interest, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Silverman1654 (Mar 21, 2008)

I've had a few girls I only casually knew say hi and try to engage me in conversation but only one has ever approached me out of the blue. She was in the same college class as me but i had never really noticed her. I was walking by myself when she crossed the street and asked me if i was in the Political Theory class. I said yeah and she me a question about the test. Before i could finish the anwser she spun toward me, stuck out her hand and indroduced herself, ask me my name and suggested we study sometime as she walked away. Whoa. 

After she friended me on Facebook i found out she had a boyfriend. It may have been she wanted a study buddy but i dont think so becuase she already had other friends in the class.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

it has happened a few times in the past, but i am usually oblivious to that kind of thing. for example, i was at a coffee shop one day and this random girl who i didnt know comes up to me and starts asking me a bunch of questions, whats your name, where do you work, etc. for some reason it didnt click in my head that she was trying to hit on me, i was just sitting there the whole time thinking "who the hell is this girl?" i think she felt kind of embarrassed since i didnt really reciprocate any kind of conversation and walks back over with her friends. as i walk out she says bye and that it was nice meeting me. thats my problem though, in my head its so foreign for a girl to show any type of interest, so im trying to figure out what their true intentions are.


----------



## thatoddquietgirl (May 3, 2010)

alex999 said:


> I'm feeling kind of insecure about myself. Lately it seems like girls (or anyone for that matter) never look at me when walking by or sitting in class. There are a ton of attractive girls in college, but when I look at them walking by I notice they don't even look back at me or avoid eye contact. It seems like a lot of other guys just have girls approach them all the time. I can't remember the last time a girl flirted with me. Probably never to be honest.
> 
> I don't think I'm very unattractive. I'm not tall (5'9") but that's taller than most girls anyways. I'm not overweight or anything either (weigh 160-170 lbs). All my siblings are very attractive people (people think my sister is a model, my older brother is tall, dark, very good looking), so I share the same genes. Overall I can safely say I'm far from ugly or anything.
> 
> I just feel invisible out there, particularly around women. Like I'm a ghost walking around and nobody can see me. I can't figure it out. It would absolutely make my day (or even week) if a girl just came up to me and talked to me.


aww don't feel that way. if i was in your area, i'd totally hit you up! haha i don't believe in judging someone by the way the look... sadly most of the rest of the world does. i do know however that most girls like guys to make the first move, soo that might be the thing to do. cause generally a girl wouldn't randomly strike up a convo with a guy, unless they are super outgoing. and you'll find someone! you just gotta put yourself out there a little more girls like guys who are assertive.<3


----------



## ChadsWick1234 (Oct 31, 2009)

alex999 said:


> I'm feeling kind of insecure about myself. Lately it seems like girls (or anyone for that matter) never look at me when walking by or sitting in class. There are a ton of attractive girls in college, but when I look at them walking by I notice they don't even look back at me or avoid eye contact. It seems like a lot of other guys just have girls approach them all the time. I can't remember the last time a girl flirted with me. Probably never to be honest.
> 
> I don't think I'm very unattractive. I'm not tall (5'9") but that's taller than most girls anyways. I'm not overweight or anything either (weigh 160-170 lbs). All my siblings are very attractive people (people think my sister is a model, my older brother is tall, dark, very good looking), so I share the same genes. Overall I can safely say I'm far from ugly or anything.
> 
> I just feel invisible out there, particularly around women. Like I'm a ghost walking around and nobody can see me. I can't figure it out. It would absolutely make my day (or even week) if a girl just came up to me and talked to me.


 I gotten that to. I have gotten appraoch though. I even went to subway one night and the girl fixing my sandwich said to me what are you doing tonight. To make a long story short my anxiety took over and I did initate the conversation paid and left. She was cute to don't feel to bad. I need to learn to be more aggressive. Women like confident guys. If you have insecurities don't show them until you really get to know her. Just go for it if you get rejected so what. You will eventually find someone who does like you.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

I never get approached either. i still look kinda of the same too.
I havent had luck with it period. i havent approached any women lately.
Steve


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Right now I am convinced that my woman will not be from this state. I just feel like, everyone here has the same narrow concept of how things work. I applied to an out of state university and !!! d_mn I hope I can go !


----------



## RosieApple (May 10, 2010)

When I see a guy I like tend to panic and avoid eye contact. When it's been worse I have actually crossed the street! One time I actually scrunched up my face! Is this wrong!? 
Note to self: smile at cute guys!


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Don't feel so bad about not being appraoched, I get approached and I'd rather not be. I mean it feels good for self-esteem to be approached but on the other hand, it just makes me anxious and I usually make excuses or lie my way out of it, like saying I have a girlfriend or I'm from out of town. It's pathetic I know  The problem is that the kind of girls that do the approaching, in my experience, are very outgoing and confident, and often looking for something physical right away which is not good for someone with SA. That's why I keep saying I like shy girls....problem is shy girls never do the approaching and neither do I so how will I ever meet one? lol.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

alex999 said:


> I'm feeling kind of insecure about myself. Lately it seems like girls (or anyone for that matter) never look at me when walking by or sitting in class. There are a ton of attractive girls in college, but when I look at them walking by I notice they don't even look back at me or avoid eye contact. It seems like a lot of other guys just have girls approach them all the time. I can't remember the last time a girl flirted with me. Probably never to be honest.
> 
> I don't think I'm very unattractive. I'm not tall (5'9") but that's taller than most girls anyways. I'm not overweight or anything either (weigh 160-170 lbs). All my siblings are very attractive people (people think my sister is a model, my older brother is tall, dark, very good looking), so I share the same genes. Overall I can safely say I'm far from ugly or anything.
> 
> I just feel invisible out there, particularly around women. Like I'm a ghost walking around and nobody can see me. I can't figure it out. It would absolutely make my day (or even week) if a girl just came up to me and talked to me.


I never got approached much, but i think unless you are very attractive then women are looking for other things before they are remotely interested in a guy. Things such as confidence, having the respect of your peers, being seen as a social person. Once you have those women start to take interest in you.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

I had 2 girls at my work like me. 1 handed me a note that said "I like you" and the other told a co-worker (who then told me) that she had a crush on me. I also get smiles from strangers too. But then again, most people smile at you when you smile at them. 

OP, do you dress nicely? Perhaps you'll get noticed more if you buy some new clothes. I stare at women often and none ever look at me. I think it may have to do with me wearing short shorts and a plain t-shirt. I should dress more stylishly.


----------



## RosieApple (May 10, 2010)

mbp86 said:


> I stare at women often and none ever look at me. I think it may have to do with me wearing short shorts and a plain t-shirt. I should dress more stylishly.


 Perhaps your short short are so short that they make the girl shy! :blush


----------



## xJoshx (Apr 29, 2010)

Cerberus said:


> No, I never get approached. I guess it's the way I carry myself or because I'm not that great looking.


Yea I think its the same for me as well, I have been trying to change and STARE down a few girls. But nothing that really clicks a bit.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

No, enough said .
Steve


----------

